# Video of my band from last night (very loud surfy heavy music)



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My band is getting ready to record for the first time in about 7 years. This is one of our new tracks 'hell from the hills'. It definitely won't appeal to a lot of people here, but I know there are a couple of punks around here.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> My band is getting ready to record for the first time in about 7 years. This is one of our new tracks 'hell from the hills'. It definitely won't appeal to a lot of people here, but I know there are a couple of punks around here.


You're playing punk surf, and I'm playing punk country/folk!


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Cookin !


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the 1/2 time part and melody. Good stuff.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> You're playing punk surf, and I'm playing punk country/folk!


At 43 it's officially starting to get harder lol. 

We do vocal stuff too, but about 50/50. I sing and hate singing. I've always loved surfy stuff and judas priest and wanted to mix the 2 though. 

Thanks for checking it out to everyone did


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

A female singer would sound cool.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was really good, thanks for the post!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2019)

Guncho said:


> A female singer would sound cool.


Someone like this


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Guncho said:


> A female singer would sound cool.


We had a female backup singer at one point early on. No female will ever tolerate us though hah.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

You're an energetic bunch aren't you? Cool vid, great playing by all.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> You're an energetic bunch aren't you? Cool vid, great playing by all.


That's constrained actually due to the small space lol. I'm getting a bit old for it now, and it's sure a lot harder. But I'll do it as long as I possibly can.

Thanks for the interest guys. We are recording right now for the first time since 2014, and it's our 21st anniversary this year. I'll post some stuff when it comes. The old stuff is on Spotify and all the normal places though.


----------

